
Pros and cons of Amazon acquiring Slack - exolymph
https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/amazon-slack-acquisition-why.html
======
johnsmith21006
Seems like a steal for $9B. Would have thought more. This is pretty big. But
what does it say Whole Foods and then Slack?

Crazy world and incredible compression in business. The Internet did exact
opposite of what thought would happen.

